# Dirt Jumps?



## Bunsincunsin (Jan 5, 2006)

Do most of you guys build your dirt jumps illegally? I am guessing so, unless you own some land.

I am wondering about where to build some jumps, I know of a couple of places, but I don't want them to get torn down...

There is a spot where some kids have built really small dirt jumps where bigger ones used to be, but those got torn down (the larger jumps). Now, the ones that I would build would be more off to the side and out of the way, and hopefully a lot bigger.

I'm just wondering what everyone else does?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

One of my jump spots is on private property, but I know the owner. Then there's the 4x track which is totally legal, and the one I helped build, which is mucho illegal(in a public park).


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

most DJs are unauthorized on city owned land. Sometimes the city will doze them but most of the time thugs will just tear them down...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

never build illegal jumps, you know that kinda shift doesn't go down here, c'mon!



we were just building much needed irrigation ditches to aid in the proper prevention of further erosion, officer! serious, look at my mt. bike association handbook! pg 56, section 4. 
see, look closer, there, towards the bottom... it says....










"SEE YA' SUCKER!" (as you pedal away as fast as you can)



no no no, seriously though, get some land where you know you can build, that way all of your sweat and hard work can go towards something permanant, never worrying or paranoid of a dozer, etc. keep'em legit, and you won't have to quit 'cuz of some legal schitt.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

If you do build on illegal land make sure you use a different way to get to them that way you don't have an obvious trail straight to them...


----------



## Bansheeboy11 (Aug 10, 2006)

Heres a few pointers
A-Most likley they will be on illegal land, if building here, build them deep in the woods
1- Cant be seen from street
2- Behind BIG trees so dozers cant get em
3- Dont leave trash and stuff laying around cause thats an EZpass to dozer-land.

Me and my buddies build lots of trails here, everywhere from overpasses where the brick bank is a roll in for jump sets, to woods in public parks, to wide open fields in plain sight (those get dozed quick)

If you want them to last, build deep in woods where theres equal light and shade, and you can get water in or something. Cops wont bother you unless ur in NJ, they suck, lol. But just dont be a nuscence (sp?) and keep them clean. You shouldnt have any problems.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

me and my friends spot was in the local buisness park but it was on a road that wasnt used very often (except for the occasional securtiy guard) but it was behind a pretty big hill so you couldnt see what was on the other side. havent used them for a while but when ever we go back to check up on um there still there untouched


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, that's all very good advice!

There's really no way for me to build *legal* dirt jumps unless I get city approval, which isn't going to happen. I don't own land or know anyone who would _lend_ me land.

I have about three options as to where I build the jumps, two of which are most likely the ones that will last the longest, and one that has already been dozed from previous jumps. Two of the spots are located along a logging road which is now used for recreation (bike path, jogging/walking/running path, etc.).

Once I get my new frame and build that up I'm just going to start digging and if they get dozed I will find another spot I guess... Cops aren't really an issue around my area, they generally don't care unless you are being destructive and actually causing damage.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Sometimes you can get tentative agreements with parks departments or city officials... keep trying to make something happen, and maybe you will get lucky. Try to organize a small group of people, and tell the city you guys will look after the place, picking up trash, etc. Look for junky parks that NEED TLC, and your presence might be tolerated in exchange for keeping it clean.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

im not sure where your from, but try to find a spot as hidden as possible. also if there are no signs telling you not to go in that area, that's always a plus. the more legit the spot is, the longer it will last. but people dig jumps pretty much anywhere...me, mack-a-nator and some others used to build out at that spot which was behind my old house in an empty, sandy lot. no one really seemed to mind the place although they posted a bunch of little no trespassing signs on the fence. we just kept going out there and no one ever told us not to. only reason we stopped building was it was far too sandy with no water supply near by, and we had to deal with idiots coming out and having no respect for the stuff we built. so ya...the more hidden the better..so you don't run into our last problem.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

build them out of sight and tell NO ONE about them!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Just become buddies with WCH and poach all his shiz... it's waaay easier that way.


----------



## macrider (Jan 30, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> Just become buddies with WCH and poach all his shiz... it's waaay easier that way.


Best advice I've seen on this board....

so much less effort! :thumbsup:

YOU DOWN WITH OPJ?

(other people's jumps)


----------



## jake2119 (Feb 27, 2006)

Try to get it done legally through the park district. We just had a meeting this Wed. with the park district and the response was amazing. I was there and I still can't believe how positive they were. 

But make sure you are prepared. I think that was the biggest influence on them. We had a great presentation organized and had all the answers for them. Think of everything and then think of 3 different ways for everything. Make sure you consider the effect on the city, safety, money, how to get money, maintaining it, who it will appeal to. Get some support from IMBA or any local clubs and organiations. EVERYTHING

They siad it was the best presentation they have ever heard. They just want to talk with a few places that have them in place. 

The best part is that when it all said an done, they are going to be design an maintain properly and with all turnout we will get, they will be there for years and years to come.


----------



## macrider (Jan 30, 2004)

Great response Jake - where (State & City) are you located? 

would love to see something like this happen in LA... (or make something like this happen)


----------



## jake2119 (Feb 27, 2006)

Chicago burbs.


----------

